# How Do You Thank Your Wife And/or Loved Ones For Their Support?



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

My wife is great.. she takes care of the house and family.. She isnt too interested in slingshots, but supports my hobby 100% she purchases hardware I need while I am at work (ie. zip ties, tape, spoons etc) she provides me time to shoot and take care of my YouTube tasks...

So to return the favor, one example, since she allowed me to make a jello mess and consume our Saturday making the "flyingbuttersnail" I cooked the family dinner.

I made my special Pastagetti (3yrold calls it that) and meatballs.... They were happy which in turn makes me happy
















photo courtesy of wife but the dinner was all me









So what do you do to show your appreciation?

LGD


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Carol deserves more, but simple "I love you" and massage behind ears seems to please.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

You're a lucky man Duck and your wife is lucky too, I guess. That spaghetti "Pastagetti" look very appetizing....they make me hungry!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

I IZ HUNGREH !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I am the resident chef too. 
I keep it nice with humor and lunacy that can be enjoyed even by a wife. She is sick of hearing about it/us.... But at least she enjoys shooting!
She even grabs marbles for me on occasion. I find food to be the best thank you. That and cleaning up after mice elf. Those little dudes are messy!

Oh, and I also let her talk to me about her immoral GF in Indiana. And let me tell you what! Hearing about that girl makes me soooo glad I got married 14 years ago.
Playing the field now would be like playing on one filled with soggy potholes and rocks. The daftness factor has boomed in recent years.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

What do I do?

. . . Not enough.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Carol deserves more, but simple "I love you" and massage behind ears seems to please.


.
im sorry if this is out of line, but it sounds as if your petting a cat


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Imperial said:


> Carol deserves more, but simple "I love you" and massage behind ears seems to please.


.
im sorry if this is out of line, but it sounds as if your petting a cat








[/quote]
you're right ...







!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tell her and always show her how much she means to you. If you enjoy praise, then think double for her. Just a thought









Immature love says: 'I love you because I need you.'
Mature love says 'I need you because I love you.'
Erich Fromm


----------

